# What kind of fish is this?



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

Caught in Paint Branch...


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Paint Branch Fish I would guess.. a pic would help BTW.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

View attachment 17860


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

The mobile version of this site is a pain. Sorry. Lol


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Still not seeing the fish.. 

Keep trying.. never give up....

Capt Mike


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

Click the attachment link in the post above.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

That attachment link doesn't work.


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17860


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)




----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks to be an Aprilfoolsfail fish


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)




----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks like a Red breasted Dodo fish to me....they are rare for sure! That girl next to it is super hot!


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

invisible fish


----------



## jcarpenter (Apr 13, 2011)

Still can't see it.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I've seen them before. It's a Klingon Cloaking fish. Looks like a female to me.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Keep trying.....common , you can do it....this aint rocket science


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)




----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

I have uploaded pics a billion times. I can see the attachment... Not sure why it can't be seen by others...


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I can see it now. I have no idea what it is though. What did you catch it on?


----------



## mike horst (Feb 23, 2004)

It looks like a sucker to me.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Congrats you have posted a pic of the ever elusive chub sucker. 
That is the best bait for muskie and I am told that during the depression it was a favorite meal of river men. 
I do not think I would eat one, but people did at one time. 
Capt Mike


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Yes it's a creek chub we catch many of those in the streams in PA when fishing for trout or smallies


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

1BadF350 said:


> I can see it now. I have no idea what it is though. What did you catch it on?


Just a worm under a slip rig. Also caught one on a trout magnet.


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

captmikestarrett said:


> Congrats you have posted a pic of the ever elusive chub sucker.
> That is the best bait for muskie and I am told that during the depression it was a favorite meal of river men.
> I do not think I would eat one, but people did at one time.
> Capt Mike


It's not a fallfish? I read that during spawning the males grow thorns on their heads and this one had thorns.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Creek chub for sure. Catch a lot of them in the upper Patapsco River while wading for smallmouth bass. I remember catch one and a health smallmouth ate it as I was taking it out of the water.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

I have heard them called fallfish before I caught about 8 this morning fishing for trout


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

catman said:


> Creek chub for sure. Catch a lot of them in the upper Patapsco River while wading for smallmouth bass. I remember catch one and a health smallmouth ate it as I was taking it out of the water.


I emailed DNR and the initial guess was fallfish or sucker... I personally would rule out sucker because the mouth wasn't on the bottom but higher up... They said they would get back to me...


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

Anyway, y'all that said creek chub were correct. DNR verified. I was reading that Creek chubs and fallfish can be hard to tell apart.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Good Ass bait for mud cats too


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Fallfish are much shinier


----------



## finn74 (Jul 24, 2001)

looks like a white sucker fish to me


----------



## wanderboy (May 26, 2011)

over here at Michigan, they go hand to hand with the trouts/steelheads. it's creek chub, and native to our water (pretty sure it's to MD waters too).


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Creek chubs, fallfish, suckers are all related & fine to eat if you get some larger ones, they're just a bit bony. My brother & I used to catch a lot of them when we were kids & would bring them home to eat. Not the best fish, but not the worse either. I rather have Perch now, but would still take a few home for dinner. 

As said, they're used often for bait too. If you do keep them, be careful about the waters you remove them from. Used to be in MD, it was illegal to remove baitfish from a designated trout stream. Don't know if the DNR classifies them as a "baitfish", so keeping them from a MD trout stream could be subject to interpretation & possibly get you in trouble. Otherwise, they inhabit many of the streams in MD.


----------

